# Is this a good deal? Insta Heat Seal Machine



## kalle (Jun 25, 2006)

insta heat seal machine
model nr 718
from 2002
in mint condision /stil in box
asking prise aprox 530 usd (3500 nkr)

i hawe 2 of dem on hand shud i bay dem


----------



## feathersjr (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you buy the Insta Heat Seal? Is that an automatic model?
The price looks very good, they are a work horse and just keep working.


----------



## ddunn (Jun 30, 2010)

ya i would go for it it looks like a nice deal!


----------

